# pre workout



## maxnout (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm  looking for a pre workout. I heard a lot of good things about  smoking gun was wondering if anyone on here has tried it or has a  recommendation


----------



## Solomc (Jul 13, 2017)

Caffeine = covfefe


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 13, 2017)

I used it once, didn't go out of the gym until 6hrs later, never tried one after that. Drank the whole RageOut green bottle shit - tasted like a stale soda left out for waaay longer (should have known it was a bad idea by the horrible taste alone) and had me feeling overly aggressive. 

No bueno.

There's people who swear by them, but I'd imagine taking those every once in a while isn't a bad thing, but on a daily basis I'd iamgine the body developes resistance to that much of a caffeine intake and you'd eventually end up with needing more and more. 

Must be the coffee, I'm stfu now..


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 13, 2017)

It comes in REd, too?!


----------



## snake (Jul 13, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Caffeine = covfefe



^^^This^^^

End of thread.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 13, 2017)

Trodizzle ........


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 13, 2017)

mr.hyde works damn good


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 13, 2017)

Im a caffine tab fan. 

Just pop one on my way to the gym. Works for me.

During the winter coffee. But like today, in the summer, way to hot for coffee.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> mr.hyde works damn good


I'm a Hyde guy myself


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Im a caffine tab fan.
> 
> Just pop one on my way to the gym. Works for me.
> 
> During the winter coffee. But like today, in the summer, way to hot for coffee.



Ever hear of iced coffee? 

Here in Boston we drink iced coffee year round 

Anyway, since the loss of superpump 250 original formula all pre workout has been dogshit


----------



## maxnout (Jul 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyway, since the loss of superpump 250 original formula all pre workout has been dogshit



Have you tried mesomorph ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Problem is you get used to it and when u don't have it your gonna feel u can't go as hard without it


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ever hear of iced coffee?
> 
> Here in Boston we drink iced coffee year round
> 
> Anyway, since the loss of superpump 250 original formula all pre workout has been dogshit



Oh of coarse. I do like iced coffee. 

Just easier for me to keep some tabs right in the glove box.



Bro Bundy said:


> Problem is you get used to it and when u don't have it your gonna feel u can't go as hard without it



Have to come off the caffeine at some time. Just take a few week break and your good. Get the "go" feeling all over again.

If you NEED pre work out to go train, your doing it wrong. Should just be a good boost at most. I get pumped up just in thinking about going to train.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 14, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I used it once, didn't go out of the gym until 6hrs later, never tried one after that. Drank the whole RageOut green bottle shit - tasted like a stale soda left out for waaay longer (should have known it was a bad idea by the horrible taste alone) and had me feeling overly aggressive.
> 
> No bueno.
> 
> ...



That's so true , that's me with red bull , 5 hour , and any of them so I've been off all of it for a couple months now , trying to stop and never pick one up again they really are bad for you but so is lots of daily things I do lol


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> mr.hyde works damn good



Yes it does it worked so good.on me I couldn't get off the toilet !!! Naaa I'm good ....


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> That's so true , that's me with red bull , 5 hour , and any of them so I've been off all of it for a couple months now , trying to stop and never pick one up again they really are bad for you but so is lots of daily things I do lol



I always chuckle when the advertisement for red bull is along the lines of the drink giving people wings. MY gawd, none of those bastards has ever done a deadlift, lateral pulldown, bent over rows or any other back exercise in their life. 

The smell alone is horrid, never really understood how these things taste delicious to some and no one seems to mind the stench.. 

When in need of caffeine, do what every traditional person does and make turkish coffee.. That's enough to keep a person alive and energized in the mornings, and strong enough to kill a horse if you ut a weeee biiiit too much in.


----------



## Fat Gig (Jul 23, 2017)

Are they still making the proper Jacked3D over there?.It was banned in New Zealand.


----------



## TellemSteve (Jul 24, 2017)

Mesomorph if you are looking for a cracked out energy / DMAA pre workout right there with the original Jack3d or Smoking Guns for a feel good energy and great pump.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 24, 2017)

If I feel low on energy I sometimes grab a banana for a little sugar boost. The thought of going to the gym to train keeps me motivated all day. By the time I get there, I have hours of anticipation to keep me going.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Gatorade during your workout. Intra. It works and you won't have a fuking heart attack.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 25, 2017)

Coffee. Black.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank me later!

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...e-Preworkout-Tro-s-Blend?highlight=preworkout


----------



## Mythos (Jul 25, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Thank me later!
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...e-Preworkout-Tro-s-Blend?highlight=preworkout



I still want to try this.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I still want to try this.



Been using ever since I made that post. Only change I made was swapping out the Propel Packets with powdered Animal Pak Multivitamin for flavor and in turn killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Mark=K (Nov 23, 2017)

Before training, I watch Chuck Norris movies that are better than any energy))


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 1, 2017)

Personally a huge fan of "making" my own preworkout. Basically it's just caffeine powder (I get 200 mg and just empty them into some liquid, you can use as much as you want but I personally prefer 100-200mg), creatine powder (5-6g), beta alinine, and some flavor powder (I also had citrulline malate but I don't believe it's necessary). All of this can be bought on amazon or powder city for mad cheap, and you'll get basically the same effect as the expensive preworkouts you get on bodybuilding.com or something.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 1, 2017)

Was sick for a while said screw itt going to just drink a cup of black coffee instead of pre-work out .

I'll never waste money on pre-work out again. I felt better with out it during and after.


----------

